# Zulee the Cuddlebug is Home



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I think I have the best puppy in the whole world!  She is a little cuddlebug. The drive took us a lot longer than I imagined. It was 5 hours one way. She was fantastic. It helped that the breeder played her out before we got there, so she did her share of sleeping. She would get spooked with all the new sounds (like semi trucks) and just look at us for reassurance then go back to sleep.

When we got home, we introduced her to her new backyard. I was worried about her eating after her 5 hour drive, so we got her some food. We brought food on the drive, but she wouldn't have anything to do with it. After she ate, we couldn't get her outside fast enough. No worries. We'll figure out the whole potty thing soon enough. She is getting more acquainted to her new yard and her new home. She played a little bit. She's still a little shy taking it all in.

Greg gave her a belly rub and she couldn't fight the sleepies! I'm getting some coffee ready. Greg and I have been getting up at 4:00am the last few days in all of our travels, so we are already behind on sleep. LOL. It will be fun to see how she does her first night.

One of her sisters is in Virginia. The other one is still with the breeder. What a cute little sweetheart! When I called the breeder, Kay Amen, to let her know we made it home, she said her sister was crying for her little playmate. She's lonely! 

The breeder gave us a toy, some food, and a gift package from Eukanuba. She took the time to answer our questions and helped us figure out how to get her acclimated to her new home.

Whew! I have her in my lap and still can't believe she is here. She has the sweetest little eyelashes and a cute little nose, rubbery little toes. . . .


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Awww... so adorable!! Is she a toy or a mini?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_The picture of her sleeping on her back is just the best!! I'm so happy you finally have your new baby home. Enjoy!
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She is a toy. We are alternating playing and taking naps. Well, she is taking naps. I can't take my eyes off of her.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats on finally getting Zulee! She is adorable! That last picture is so cute...what a sweetheart.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, what a doll, absolutely precious. Congratulations. :biggrin:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Yay congrats BFF! I was just thinking about you today and thinking you must be bringing Zulee home soon, and here she is. Enjoy!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww what a little sweetie! Congrats on finaly having her home!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

AWE!!!  she's home!! Welcome home Zulee! :wave: 
I am SO happy for you!! She is just adorable!! LOVE the last picture especially! Enjoy every minute of her and this special time in her life!! Don't stress about the training, just relax and take one day at a time! So happy for you!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

yay, Welcome home little Zulee. What an adorable little doll she is. Have fun with your new little fur baby. Maybe now that she is home you will be able to get some rest.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

She's absolutely adorable! So glad you finally have her home with you.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Little darling.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw! She has the biggest, most adorable eyes! Take as many pictures as you can! ^^ We wan't to see more of the baby you've been waiting ever so patiently for forever!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww. Congratulations! What a sweetie.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww congratulations!! =] She's SO cute! I'm glad she's getting used to her new home, and I'm looking forward to lots of pics of her growing up!


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Zulee is adorable, congrads, i love the thrid pic


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Finally, Zulee is home! She is so darn cute!! I, too, love the shot of her sleeping, that is just toooo adorable!
Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone for sharing your welcome to little Zulee. Her first night went well. We got up 4 times and she went potty each time. I remembered Ponki's trick and put her poo where I want her to go. For the most part, she is now being really good about going in her designated place. The other accidents are really more my fault for not taking her out more often. I lose track of time.

She has been playing and sleeping. She does have a really cute expression even when she sleeps. She has a pink crab that she likes the most. I've also been really excited to find that she has been following me and not trying to explore independently. It's like she already respects me as the pack leader....I just hope to keep that trend going.

She comes when called and will sit. She is still learning her name though. I tried to get some more fun picks. I'm having a hard time catching the ones I want with my poor little camera.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Very cute! Look at how big that crab is next to her.


----------



## dlearyous (Jul 25, 2009)

Zulee is absolutely adorable, I'm soo excited for you! :elefant:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

what a cutie pie!! :bounce:


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Zylee is very cute. Congratulations on your new pup. Enjoy.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Awww... she is so adorable!!! I love her sleeping pose. Now I really can't wait for my puppy :jump:


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

ZULEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! Welcome home babe!!!
BFF - your baby is adorable. You must be such a proud mama!!!! 
Now your hubby doesn't have to sleep with his beanie baby.. he has the real thing!
Did you give Zulee, Katie's blankie? That would be sweet to pass it on... 
Snoops and I are glad you made it home and endured all of that traveling. Just a few more months and maybe Zulee can come out to play, and meet n greet 

Big hugs to ya'll!!!


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

Zulee is so adorable. Beau still sleeps alot, not as much as he did at 10 weeks, but still alot. He wears himself out. Welcome to this site.

Debby


----------

